# Please share in my joy!!!



## andy182 (Jun 12, 2010)

So a while back, probably three weeks or so my catfish laid some eggs, and I tried to save some of them. Well I got around to cleaning out all the fungus eggs because I read they were not fertilized if they fungused, if I was wrong on that I am very sad now. So anyway I thought I got all the eggs out and just left the light off the whole time, I transfered the eggs to a 1.5 gallon tank. So I went to clean it out tonight and when I got close to it I saw something move in it, I didnt think it was a reflection so I looked closer, and I HAVE MY FIRST BABY CATFISH!!!! Now I am truely excited about this. My goal was never to breed fish, but after raising accidental baby guppies and platies, I really wanted at least 1 catfish to raise when I saw them spawning. I have only 2 peppered catfish, so the thought of them having babies never crossed my mind. But now I have a baby, I have now idea when it was born, sometime in the last 3 weeks I guess. Anyway I just had to share with someone because none of my friends share my love/addiction with fish. They think they are boring and lame pets. So I thought I would share here. Where there are other strange people like myself!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Congrats on your little bundle of joy 
Hopefully they will breed again sometime and maybe you can make some money off them.


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

Cool! That is really neat.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

congrats


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Congrats on the spawn


----------



## stuby (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome, congrats on the baby!

Chuck


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

New life is always a wonderful thing. And it's gratifying to know that, while your adult catfish did most of the work, you helped with the survival end of it. Now, raising that fry and watching it grow will be even more rewarding. And hopefully, more of the good eggs will hatch and you'll have more babies. Aren't baby fish cute?

-- someonefishy
:fish:


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

CONGRATZ !!!!!! It's so much fun to have babies and watch them grow.


----------

